# where to sell wild pigs in the south txeas area?



## payton (Dec 19, 2005)

does anyone know any places/people that buy wild pigs in the south texas/corpus area?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Southern Wild Game*

Fm 3176, Devine, TX 78016 
p: (830) 663 2891

The above is probably the main buying plant in not only the state, but probably the nation.

Most of the following are/were their buying stations as of Jan of 08

What I would suggest is calling Southern Wild Game and telling them where you live and maybe they can give you the address of a near by or closer buying station. They have been around since I think 93, and the hogs are butcherd and mostly sent over to england as a delicacy meat is my understanding.

Good luck.

Hog

************************
Brian Beasley P O Box 385	Archer City	Archer	940 631 4247 
J M Self P O Box 42	Jourdanton	Atascosa	210 854 2918 
Bob Wisniewski 306 S Main	Seymour	Baylor	940 889 4737 
David Scott 805 East Nevada	Seymour	Baylor	940/888-2295 
Chad Lampman 109 CR 2196	Kopperl	Bosque	254 775-4274 
Rick Gower P O Box 125	West Columbia	Brazoria	979 345 2333 
Mike Stracener Route 5, Box 267	Caldwell	Burleson	979/567-3152 
Rusty Reed P O Box 254	Cross Plains	Callahan	254 725 7363 
C & L Hog Buyers 410 CR 3111	Jacksonville	Cherokee	903 721 3113 
Hog Wild 1270 Myers Road	Henrietta	Clay	940/538-5781 
Widgy Brown P O Box 281	Petrolia	Clay	940 733 1856 
Frontier Meats	Mary Kertcherside	Box 427	Whiteface	Cochran	806 525 4221 
Wolf Creek Wild Hogs 5150 FM 2467	Wellington	Collingsworth	806 256 2058 
Kenny Long 3397 CR 123	Gainesville	Cooke	940 727 1487 
Doran Belknap 5200 FM 929	Gatesville	Coryell	254 248 4848 
Gaylon Tucker	Wild Mans Wild Hogs	1018 CR 117	Paducah	Cottle	806 492 3169 
Randy Detwiler	Southern Wild Game	3548 CR 206	Paducah	Cottle	806 492 2754 
James Hughes HCR 1 Box 38	Afton	Dickens	806 790 0270 
Circle V Ranch Center	Southern Wild Game	P. O. Box 701	Carrizo Springs	Dimmit	830 876 5354 
Alex McAnear P O Box 3	Clarendon	Donley	806 874 2184 
Joe Franks 1110 Conrad Hilton	Cisco	Eastland	254 442 2152 
Johniece Hohman P O Box 1105	Rocksprings	Edwards	830 683 7085 
Jeffery Johnson 7446 FM 1181	Ennis	Ellis	972 875 5955 
Johnny Magin Route 1, Box 97	Stephenville	Erath	254/968-8984 
Gloria Nehring Buying Station 246 FM 1240	Marlin	Falls	254 896 2843 
Carl Ryser Wild Hog Buying Station 13508 E FM 1396	Windom	Fannin	903 378 3398 
Jerry Murdock	Southern Wild Game	3506 E CR 36	Big Spring	Fisher	432 399 4738 
Leon Helm 604 W South 1st	Roby	Fisher	325 776 2122 
Wilton Curry 3039 Bar Rd	Rosenberg	Fort Bend	281 803 0597 
J & S Feral Swine P O Box 280	Mt Vernon	Franklin	903 573 5785 
Tommy Wadsworth P O Box 167	Justiceburg	Garza	806 239 2669 
Bud Carroll P. O. Box 274	Weesatche	Goliad	361/564-2913 
Yulius Carroll Goliad Station P O Box 274	Weesatche	Goliad	361 564 2913 
Roy Staton	Statons Wild Hogs	P. O. Box 1645	Gonzales	Gonzales	830/672-6331 
Bob Gillespie 600 East 14th St	Quanah	Hardeman	940 6635665 
Leon and Benny Pruitt	Southern Wild Game 109 E 14th	Quanah	Hardeman	940/839-7595 
Ron Stanley Sr 12253 FM 421	Kountze	Hardin	409 287 3726 
Baker Wild Hog Buying 3737 Paint Creek Rd	Stamford	Haskell	325 773 3585 
Kirk Strauch 454 HCR 3175 W	Malone	Hill	254 707 1105 
Furguson Feral Swine Holding Facility 3424 CR 4725	Cumby	Hopkins	903 994 2842 
Harold Petrea Rt. 1, Box 107	Dike	Hopkins	903/945-2548 
Danny Christenberry 2774 CR 3385	Saltillo	Hopkins	903 866 8659 
Jerry Murdock - Big Spring 3506 E CR 36	Big Spring	Howard	432 399 4738 
Steve Blankenship Wild Hog Pen 2711 FM 36N	Farmersville	Hunt	903 776 2004 
4B Ranch Feral Swine Pen 10603 FM 1565	Terrell	Hunt	972 345 3688 
Live Wild Hogs (BelTX) P O Box 362	Jermyn	Jack	940 342 2101 
Casey Brown PO Box 331	Premont	Jim Wells	361 701 4251 
John Disbro P O Box 578	Premont	Jim Wells	361/348-9920 
Bill Guernsey	Southern Wild Game - Country	732 17th Street	Anson	Jones	325 823 4071 
Brandi Richardson 2702 CR 484	Anson	Jones	325 370 4191 
Hog House Scales - Sky Brightwell	Frontier Meats	P O Box 212	Jayton	Kent	806 237 2243 
Payton Tankersley P O Box 32	Knox City	Knox	940 256 8288 
Wesley Holmes P O Box 181	Knox City	Knox	940 256 2376 
Wesley Holmes P O Box 181	Knox City	Knox	940 657 4186 
Mike Leopold Route 4 Box 30A	Hallettsville	Lavaca	361/798-2932 
Steve Tumlinson Drawer 129	Dime Box	Lee	409/884-0277 
BRB Wild Hog Company 5343 FM 811 8E	Centerville	Leon	903/536-2008 
Langeley Buying Station	Feral Swine Buying Station	2294 CR 121	Centerville	Leon	903 536 2619 
Bar R Wild Hogs	Randall Wiggins	P O Box 706	Normangee	Leon	936 348 0033 
Skipper Dodson CR 398 Groesbeck	Limestone	254/747-0933 
Danny Garcia HCR 70, Box 5070	Three Rivers	Live Oak	512/786-3141 
Donop Ranch	Gary & Belinda Donop	2246 Art Hedwigs Hill Rd	Mason	Mason	325 347 6141 
Lex Lehmberg 1768 RR 1871	Mason	Mason	325 347 2200 
Greg Johnston P O Box 591	Tilden	McMullen	361 374 3785 
Southern Wild Game, Inc. P. O. Box 1140	Devine	Medina/Frio	830/663-2891 
Rocking W Wild Hogs P O Box 244	Gause	Milam	979 574 5170 
Wade Robinson 22733 FM149	Montgomery	Montgomery	936/851-2660 
Wade Cobb Rt. 3, Box 3005-1	Naples	Morris	903/897-5812 
Mike Breaux 8570 Camp Tonkawa Road	Garrison	Nacogdoches	936/347-3542 
S & S Meats 698 Ledbetter Rd	Mineral Wells	Palo Pinto	940 682 5258 
G & G Wildlife P O Box 862	Mineral Wells	Parker	940 328 4781 
Texas S Ranch	Merle Smith	1633 CR 1345	Clarksville	Red River	903 427 2110 
Michael Bien Pens	Frontier Meats - Ft Worth	Bell Acres #2	Pecos	Reeves	214 952 7358 
Virginia Myers 701 Kelly Rd  Refugio	Refugio	361/526-4084 
The Hog Pen	Danny Tarver	P. O. Box 98	Wheelock	Robertson	979/828-3069 
J. W. Tennison 1814 Aspin	Henderson	Rusk	903/657-3627 
Bruce McLemore Route 3 Box 5550 CR 220	San Augustine	San Augustine	936 275 7414 
Dale Perry	Southern Wild Game	801 Valley Springs Road	Cherokee	San Saba	325/622-4456 
Brian Hinton 8066 Hwy 7 East	Joaquin	Shelby	936 269 3456 
Bill Gholson	Frontier Wild Game	P O Box 336	Aspermont	Stonewall	940/989-2902 
Robert E Richardson	Southern Wild Game	1721 CR 315	Aspermont	Stonewall	325 669 0141 
Justin Frizzell P O Box 82	Carlsbad	Tom Green	325 277 4676 
Forrest Moore 8604 A Elroy Rd	Del Valley	Travis	512 563 0582 
Maurice Chambers P. O. Box 479	Sabinal	Uvalde	210/363-4252 
Daniel Wittig 219 CR 107	Wharton	Wharton	979 531 9137 
Tom Womack P O Box 27	Kamay	Wichita	940 636 3917 
Leon Moody 167 County Rd. 1856	Chico	Wise	940/644-2368 
Corky Moody 299 Cr 3678	Paradise	Wise	817 296 1541 
Bill Hasting 278 PR 3501	Runaway Bay	Wise	940 626 9238 
Billy Smith	Southern Wild Game	544 CR 3190	Quitman	Wood	903 520 7751 
Ronnie Herring	Southern Wild Game	P. O. Box 53	Newcastle	Young	940/873-4317


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

There is a guy in Tivoli that sells wild hogs. He has flyer posted in the Cracker Barrel store. Sorry don't have his number but you could probably call the store and get it.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Refugio......


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

If anyone wants to sell some in the Houston area, I'm a buyer for a couple. I'll meet you wherever and will take the live, tied hog off your hands. PM me and we'll settle on a fair price.


----------

